

New in Campfire: Conference calling - mickeyben
http://productblog.37signals.com/products/2010/03/new-in-campfire-conference-calling.html

======
davidw
Huh. They're just copying the Telephone app from 73 prime numbers:

<http://73primenumbers.com/phone.html>

~~~
JarekS
I'm sure Skype is much better to do the same...

